# CPMA preparation



## kmcclamma (Feb 18, 2011)

For those who havee taken the CPMA exam, what are the best resources economically speaking to use for preparation?


----------



## btadlock1 (Feb 18, 2011)

I just bought the Medical Record Auditor from the AAPC and studied with that. I figured that since I had a free retake, it couldn't hurt to try to take the test based off of what I was able to learn from the book. I passed (fortunately), but I didn't do as well as I did on the CPC, when I had an instructor to ask questions to. Also, there were some things covered more extensively on the test than in the study guide, but there's been another edition released since I bought mine, so that may not be an issue anymore. If you do decide to go that route and have any questions along the way, feel free to email me and I'll try to help you out! brandi.tadlock@umchealthsystem.com 

Good luck!


----------



## ICD10CM/PCS (Jan 4, 2012)

*cpma*

hi brandi

     i registered for CPMA exam, it is scheduled on october21st. can you pls guide me to prepare for the exam. i have 10 more months to prepare for the exam. if possible give me some guidance from your side. im just preparing sections wise from the source which are the web links given in aapc site. 

thank you.


----------



## PLONDONM (Jan 4, 2012)

*prepare for cpma*

Hi,
I just took the CPMA test. I did spend the money on the boot camp from the NAMAS. It was a waste of money. However the study guide from NAMAS was extremely helpful. The Medical Record Auditor book is valuable because it teaches how to be a great auditor but I did not find it helpful for the AAPC exam. The CPMA test involves so much more then just auditing. Be prepared to answer questions on OIG work plan, compliance rules, Stark law, anti trust rules, global packages,Medicare RVU's and much more. READ THE 1995 AND 1997 GUIDELINES FRONT TO BACK. Have an audit tool that YOU know how to use. READ the question first before you go back and read the long operative note/office notes. 
Good Luck. Write in your book. 

Good luck.


----------



## dclark7 (Jan 4, 2012)

I just took the CPMA exam in December and passed, but I also have about twenty years of experience in coding/billing and auditing.  I would take Brandi's suggestion and get the book Medical Record Auditor.  A coworker let be borrow the NAMAS curriculum, but I didn't find that too helpful and it lost all credibility with me when it quoted from Wikipedia (not that I have a problem with Wikipedia, I just don't consider it a trusted source).  I would get the CMS E/M Services Guide (which you can download and print from the CMS website).  Also go on the OIG website, they have a whole section on compliance and they explain the Stark, Anti-kickback and False Claims Act very well.  Their website also contains the work plan which you should become familar with and Compliance plan guidance.  The 95 and 97 guidelines are contained in the E/M services guide and most Medicare MACs have audit tools on their websites.  The Med Rec Auditor also contains some sample audit tools.  Except for the book, all the other resources can be obtained for the cost of paper and ink (for printing).

Good luck and if you need any help feel free to contact me.  I might not have the answer, but I'll do what I can.


----------



## GregPalmer (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you happen to have a copy of the study guide, for the CPMA?
Many thanks.
Greg Palmer


----------

